# Mid-Range Semi Auto Shotguns



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I am in the market for a new shotgun, preferably a semiauto. I have been looking at the Mossberg 930, Stoeger M2000 and M3000 (not sure of the difference), thought about Tri-Star, or Bailkal. Any review would be great or opinions. I can't afford top of the line, even used in most cases. If I missed one or need to consider one that I didn't list throw it out there


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

My Winchester SX3 has been a very dependable gun.it think I seen an add at one of the big retail stores for around $900 recently .I paid $1200 for it 2-3 ? years ago. I don't know about the other big named guns but it came with shims to adjust the cast and comb of the stock and was able to do it myself. The gun has never jammed on me no matter what the shell load or brand,and I haven't been easy on it by only cleaning it a couple / 4 times a season. All and all very happy with it.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Remington 1187. My gun of choice. $750.


----------



## CharlieC (Jul 26, 2012)

To answer your question about TriStar, they take a bad rap on most shotgun boards, but I bought my grandson a Viper G2 Youth model in 20ga last year and it has been great. If you buy one just remember to break it in with three inch shells and it will operate smoothly. Now it shoots target loads and duck loads equally well. Just bought a Carlson's choke in light modified for the gun and the pattern is improved, but the factory choke was not all that bad. Not a bad gun and not a high price.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Joe Dutro said:


> Remington 1187. My gun of choice. $750.


I've had one for years. Good gun, dependable (if the gas rings are fairly clean and NOT oiled), but too heavy to upland hunt with. It's my field trial gun because of the low recoil.


----------



## bmelvin (Feb 22, 2011)

I bought the Stoeger M3500 two seasons ago after reading all the great reviews and because it was so cheap. It was all true gun has been fantastic. Have put easily a 1000 rounds through it and not one jam. I think I have cleaned it 3 times since I have had it. Once was because I dropped it off the boat into the marsh is some heavy mud. washed it off for the day and made it through the hunt no problem but when i got home i broke it down and there was still a ton of crap in the action. I was impressed how it handled the abuse. It isn't prettiest gun on the shelf and it is a little heavy but she goes bang every time, she takes everything up to 3 1/2 's and for $600 how can you complain. One note though if you decide to put the recoil weight in the stock i recommend using a little removable lock tight. Loosened up first time out but i put a drop on the stock bolt and the recoil reducer weight and she has been solid as a rock ever since.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I've got a Weatherby semi-auto. Really nice for what I paid for it.


----------



## whiskey river (Aug 2, 2012)

bmelvin said:


> I bought the Stoeger M3500 two seasons ago after reading all the great reviews and because it was so cheap. It was all true gun has been fantastic. Have put easily a 1000 rounds through it and not one jam. I think I have cleaned it 3 times since I have had it. Once was because I dropped it off the boat into the marsh is some heavy mud. washed it off for the day and made it through the hunt no problem but when i got home i broke it down and there was still a ton of crap in the action. I was impressed how it handled the abuse. It isn't prettiest gun on the shelf and it is a little heavy but she goes bang every time, she takes everything up to 3 1/2 's and for $600 how can you complain. One note though if you decide to put the recoil weight in the stock i recommend using a little removable lock tight. Loosened up first time out but i put a drop on the stock bolt and the recoil reducer weight and she has been solid as a rock ever since.


+1 for Stoeger 35300 had a similar season last year with mine and not one hiccup.


----------

